# Cover Letter Suggested for Premium Service Appt for FLR (M)



## caitlinstables5315 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello

Well, just as the title of this post asks, is it necessary or rather suggested to have a cover letter with your supporting documents if we are going to a premium service centre? We have a 'table of contents' for our binder of supporting documents which will just quickly describe each section. We have our appointment at 11:30 tomorrow, Friday and we are just firming everything up today and just wanted to get some advice on the topic. Cheers!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

caitlinstables5315 said:


> Hello
> 
> Well, just as the title of this post asks, is it necessary or rather suggested to have a cover letter with your supporting documents if we are going to a premium service centre? We have a 'table of contents' for our binder of supporting documents which will just quickly describe each section. We have our appointment at 11:30 tomorrow, Friday and we are just firming everything up today and just wanted to get some advice on the topic. Cheers!


Don't bother with the cover letter (not needed) or the binder... seriously... you're going to have to remove everything from the binder when you get there if you have it in a binder.

What you should do is present your paperwork in two piles... one of originals and one of photocopies of said originals, making sure that both are stacked the same way. There is no need to include a ToC, as the person who processes your application can figure out what they're looking at.

When you arrive at the PSC, just hand the two stacks over to the person who is doing your intake. They'll put one the originals in a plastic envelope and mark them as "originals" and the copies in a second envelope and mark that as "copies" before using an elastic band to hold them together while your application makes its way through the assessment process.

That's all that is needed... please believe me on this... I went the Premium route twice (FLR(M) after my wedding in October '12 and ILR back in October of last year) and that's all that I did (i.e. no binders and no cover letter) and I was approved both times. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## caitlinstables5315 (Mar 18, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Don't bother with the cover letter (not needed) or the binder... seriously... you're going to have to remove everything from the binder when you get there if you have it in a binder.
> 
> What you should do is present your paperwork in two piles... one of originals and one of photocopies of said originals, making sure that both are stacked the same way. There is no need to include a ToC, as the person who processes your application can figure out what they're looking at.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info! But I am a bit perplexed when you say originals and copies. Do you just mean we should make copies of all the paperwork for us? We don't really have copies of anything, it's all originals and when we got my fiance visa back we got all the original paperwork back with it, so why all the copies?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, as WCCG stated make copies of everything except the application and just make a pile of originals and a pile of copies in the same order. You are making it easier from them and they will keep the copies and return the originals. No binders or table or contents.


----------



## caitlinstables5315 (Mar 18, 2015)

nyclon said:


> Yes, as WCCG stated make copies of everything except the application and just make a pile of originals and a pile of copies in the same order. You are making it easier from them and they will keep the copies and return the originals. No binders or table or contents.


Ok, Thank you for the information. 

One other question as I fill out my real application for (we did a mock one previously). If we already paid the visa application fee online when we booked our PSC appointment, do we just skip the 'Payment Details'?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## caitlinstables5315 (Mar 18, 2015)

We received the FLR(M) visa! Thank you to everyone for helping


----------



## Swissy64 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hello caitlinstables5315,
I am hoping to fast track my FLR(M) visa application ASAP> Could you possibly share a check list of documents and evidence that you used for your application? I am hoping to book an appointment at the Glasgow centre, is that where you had your appointment? Thank you very much in advance, and congratulations on receiving your visa!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Swissy64 said:


> Hello caitlinstables5315,
> I am hoping to fast track my FLR(M) visa application ASAP> Could you possibly share a check list of documents and evidence that you used for your application? I am hoping to book an appointment at the Glasgow centre, is that where you had your appointment? Thank you very much in advance, and congratulations on receiving your visa!


Use the search function. There are numerous checklists but keep in mind that your documents are going to depend on your personal circumstances, how you're meeting the financial requirement, how you're meeting the accommodation requirement and how you're meeting the relationship requirement. Feel free to post your own checklist when you're ready and we'll review it.


----------



## Swissy64 (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you Nyclon, I shall.


----------



## caitlinstables5315 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you and yes, we went down to the centre in Glasgow and it was all pretty streamlined and everyone was very friendly and helpful!


----------

